
Looking for Feedback on Product Idea - weber_stephen
https://getepilog.app/
======
weber_stephen
Hey all,

My colleague and myself are looking to validate demand of a new possible idea.

I think a lot of us have parents and grandparents that we all want to keep
around as much as possible. Hearing their stories, getting to know them more
and enabling all this when families live far apart or are under quarantine.

Our idea is that we could send weekly prompts/questions (email and app
notification) to the loved one of your choosing and they record their
answer/story. Your family members would then see their video answer/story in
app automatically and then could comment and react.

We would love your feedback and questions as all of this would just help us
understand if we should pursue this. If you like the idea please don't
hesitate to sign up to be notified if we make it (no spam here) right on the
website.

Watch the demo video and details here:
[https://getepilog.app/](https://getepilog.app/)

We believe this helps people: 1\. Keep these cherished stories safe 2\. Share
the stories that shaped your family with your family 3\. Get to know loved
ones (like parents and grandparents) more intimately

Wall Street Journal even wrote about this subject:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-time-to-record-our-
grandpar...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-time-to-record-our-grandparents-
history-1447785086)

